# Dumaguete



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi.

Does anyone have any info on Dumaguete, I want to move away from Olongapo for a couple of reasons and narrowed my options down to Dumaguete for now.
Anyone living there or know someone there.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on Dumaguete, I want to move away from Olongapo for a couple of reasons and narrowed my options down to Dumaguete for now.
> Anyone living there or know someone there.


The wife's family are from the area so I've visited regularly. I like Dumaguete.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

There are a BUNCH of foreigner video bloggers on YouTube who live in Dumaguete.
They have videos covering things like how much it costs to rent different kinds of apartments there, how to send yourself money from a bank outside the Philippines, etc.

The two I follow are LifeBeyondTheSea and Bud Brown but there are others. Just search for those names on YouTube and you'll have enough videos to watch for weeks.

Good Luck!


----------



## weereb (Dec 4, 2013)

Search google for - Dumaguete info. Will see all you need to know about Dumaguete.


----------



## GFreedom (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm going there in a couple of weeks. I'll soon let you know!


----------

